# High Risk Pap Smear



## lizzand3 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is there a code for a high risk pap smear when a physician is sending in a specimen and the patient is known to have high risk factors?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 10, 2013)

No you would not give that dx code to a patient that is here for a screening!  You use the V code for the screening and the V code(s) for the applicable history of to show the high risk.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 10, 2013)

795.04 is used (by pathologist) to report that result, it's not a screening code.    Use the screening codes as your first listed code as appropriate:  V72.31, V76.2, V76.47 and V76.49, then go on and code for the risk:  V13.2x list the codes for history of gu conditions, and CMS advises the use of V15.89 for a high risk patient.


----------

